# michuan video



## bigfootsquatch (May 29, 2007)

http://www.grtc.org/video/


----------



## East Winds (May 30, 2007)

bogfootsquatch,

Thanks for posting that. Here is another version of Michuan 






I wonder which is the correct "Hidden Tradition":erg:  After watching both of these, I'm not surprised the Yang Family would want to keep them hidden:rofl:

Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 30, 2007)

yeah some of the michuan gets a little weird, hahaha!!
I could see the Yangs demonstrating their various forms at a family reunion. Everything is going well until Cousin Billybob(who they also kept hidden) gets up and performs his "Michuan" Tai Chi. :erg:

Apparently Imperial Yang Tai Chi was performed with Jamacian music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qplQ-4l-QDg&mode=related&search=

boy, that Yang Lu Chan sure pulled a fast one on those Manchus!

In all seriousness, anyone who says Yang Cheng Fu watered down or killed Tai Chi should look again. Cheng Fu produced some of the best martial artists of the 20th century with his new/large frame tai chi. I'm sure there are authentic surviving forms from the Yang branch, but I seriously doubt they would be any better than Yang Cheng Fu's.


----------



## East Winds (May 30, 2007)

bifootsquatch,

_*In all seriousness, anyone who says Yang Cheng Fu watered down or killed Tai Chi should look again. Cheng Fu produced some of the best martial artists of the 20th century with his new/large frame tai chi. I'm sure there are authentic surviving forms from the Yang branch, but I seriously doubt they would be any better than Yang Cheng Fu's.

*_Can't disagree with any of that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  

Very best wishes


----------

